# Camper vin??



## quepasa69 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am looking at buying a dirt cheap camper to fix up. I found a 24' Real-lite camper that I can get for $200. The problem is there is no title. The story is some guy in some other state had it, who sold it to a guy, who sold it to a guy, and so on and now none of the owners have a title. Was told if I could find the vin the court house could check in to it. Not sure what the process is for a lost title, but I can not find the vin. I was told it is stamped on the hitch. Found some numbers but nothing that looks like a vin. Does anyone know where I might find it, or even what the number would look like? And who makes real lite? I haven't bought it yet, but wanted to know before I have to come up with a lot of money to get a title or can't even get one. Here is a pic.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

On the other exterior side wall of the rig towards the front of the trailer there might be an RVIA label that has the VIN and weight specs. You might also try a cabinet door in the kitchen. The VIN is usually the first thing shown on the label.

I think it also used to be on a metal plate on the tongue but I just don't recall.

Even if I got the VIN, I'd check to see from the DMV, not the person you buy it from, that you can title it BEFORE you take ownership. You might find that the cost for registering, replacing the title and paying any taxes might end up on your dime and I think you may not like the cost with getting this fixed before you even get started.


----------



## quepasa69 (Feb 17, 2011)

k thanks. Finially found it on a tag in the front door frame. I walked by it a million times. Going to have the court house where I get my tags run the vin and do some checking to see what all it is going to involve.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Art is right look on the tounge you may even find it welded in as some Manu's do that.

One observation, that looks to be more like a 27' Trailer rather than a 24..

Makes a big difference in weight depending on your tow vehicle.

Good luck with your purchase


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

you may also need a "bill of sale" to get a replacment title. i had to have one notorized for my first camper. happened to know a Notary and she helped me out if you know what i mean.


----------

